# Supp to increase cardio performance?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if there are any otc medication / supplements you can take that will directly in the short term increase your cardiovascular performance.

i have previously used Chesteze which had this effect and could easily knock 20-30 seconds off a mile run time, and now that isn't available otc so I'm looking to see if there is anything else available with similar results?

Thanks


----------



## MI.RO (Feb 15, 2017)

Salbutamol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Any asthma med will do the trick. Ephedrine, clen, salbutamol.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Black coffee with 6mg Albuterol 30 minutes before cardio


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

as above plus boldenone and of course EPO


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nothing like actually just performing cardio and letting one of the most important muscles in the body strengthen and do it's thing, right?

(Before it's suggested, I'm not anti drugs.. But there comes a point where you have to question if throwing more drugs into the equation is a wise idea)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Inject some meth.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Just more cardio. Espresso or double espresso is my pre-workout. Done!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

ah24 said:


> Nothing like actually just performing cardio and letting one of the most important muscles in the body strengthen and do it's thing, right?
> 
> (Before it's suggested, I'm not anti drugs.. But there comes a point where you have to question if throwing more drugs into the equation is a wise idea)


 This^^^^

Never felt the need to take anything for a cardio session apart from a strong coffee to wake up me if is early.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

More cardio generally does the trick


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Never need any extra stuff for cardio and was able to run 5 miles 4 times a week while smoking ciggaretes

Only problem could be tren sometimes coz I feel like asthmatic


----------

